

Use PuTTY with Cygwin to access localhost on Windows - nfnaaron
http://nfnaaron.posterous.com/use-putty-with-cygwin-to-access-localhost-on

======
nfnaaron
In a previous post <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1066987> I recommended
PuTTYcyg and was going to leave it at that. It turns out that PuTTYcyg doesn't
play well with PuTTY Connection Manager, a tabbed PuTTY wrapper. So I wrote up
how to get sshd and PuTTY working together on Cygwin, along with a little key
management.

